# Litigation experiance



## kam13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tell your story about a litigation experience and

1. What you learned 
2. How it affects the way you run your business

Share your insights and help your fellow small businessman


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been witness in a few cases and I have been sued once and I have sued someone once. What I learned: Document EVERYTHING. Anything you put in writing can and will be used against you in a court of law, always assume every email, text, proposal, letter correspondence will be used as evidence in court. I think of all my talents I play the CYA game very very well.

It's great when you can show up to a case and document, dates, times, summarize the conversation, show photographs. 

If you get a warranty call, simple, document date they contacted you. Document your assessment of the problem and the cause of the problem. TAKE PHOTOGRAPHS. Document what needs to be done to fix the problem. If it is your fault, document when it was fixed and what was done, again TAKE PHOTOGRAPHS. If it was not your fault, follow up with something IN WRITING, perhaps an estimate or a letter. Save copies of everything.


----------



## kam13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> I've been witness in a few cases and I have been sued once and I have sued someone once. What I learned: Document EVERYTHING. Anything you put in writing can and will be used against you in a court of law, always assume every email, text, proposal, letter correspondence will be used as evidence in court. I think of all my talents I play the CYA game very very well.
> 
> It's great when you can show up to a case and document, dates, times, summarize the conversation, show photographs.
> 
> If you get a warranty call, simple, document date they contacted you. Document your assessment of the problem and the cause of the problem. TAKE PHOTOGRAPHS. Document what needs to be done to fix the problem. If it is your fault, document when it was fixed and what was done, again TAKE PHOTOGRAPHS. If it was not your fault, follow up with something IN WRITING, perhaps an estimate or a letter. Save copies of everything.


http://dockets.justia.com/docket/ohio/ohndce/1:2009cv01330/159205/

http://dockets.justia.com/docket/ohio/ohndce/1:2009cv01330/159205/

and hit "33" and read on .....
If you want to see who to watch out for goto


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

what is that?


----------

